# Im so happy



## VapeSnow (16/4/15)

Hi my vape family

Im in the clouds today!!!

Please meet my daughter Kayla, my wife gave birth to her 10am this morning..

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Awesome news. Congratulations. No better feeling in the world. My son is 9 months old and i can remember his birth like it was yesterday. May she only bring you joy.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (16/4/15)

Congratulations @VapeSnow !
I presume you will be buying more mothers milk? 

But in all seriousness, I wish you and your family a happy and healthy future!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/4/15)

Mazel tov! Wish you and your family health and happiness


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Congrats! It's a very special time! Awesome!


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Congrats to both of you. She will twist you around her little finger very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (16/4/15)

Buddy its tradition....We must have Cigars!!!E Cigars..obviously Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Congrats on the awesome news @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (16/4/15)

Thx you everybody for the kind words and @Andre she already have me around her finger. @Gert you will meet her soon mabey we can have a get together tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renesh (16/4/15)

Congratulations to you and your wife... No greater joy than seeing your child for the first time...it's something you never forget...all the best to your family


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/4/15)

Congratulations! 

She is so adorable!


----------



## Ferdi (16/4/15)

Congrats dude. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## rogue zombie (16/4/15)

Agg she's too cute.

Congratulations to you and yours


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/4/15)

Wonderful congratulations to you and your wife. Baby is so beautiful! In celebration of Kayla coming into this world, I suggest you rock a pink reo for the next month at least.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/4/15)

Amazing stuff these kids 

Congratulations to both of you @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

Congratulations @VapeSnow


----------



## Ashley A (17/4/15)

Congrats! Good news. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Congratulations Vapesnow, beautiful kid


----------



## Waltervh (17/4/15)

Aaaaaa. So cute

Congratulations


----------



## Rudi (17/4/15)

Congratz @VapeSnow


----------



## zadiac (17/4/15)

Congrats mate


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

All the best to you and your wife @VapeSnow 
Your baby is beautiful!


----------



## Philip (17/4/15)

congrats


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/4/15)

Congrats to you and your wife @VapeSnow . Better start on the application for that shotgun license as soon as possible


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/15)

Congrats Buddy!!! Wishing you, the wife and the little one all the best.


----------



## Riaz (17/4/15)

congrats @VapeSnow 

may she bring you all the happiness and joy the world can offer


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

Thank you guys really appreciate it. This little girl is my whole world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (19/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi my vape family
> 
> Im in the clouds today!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful and you blessed her with a beautiful name. Enjoy every moment with her. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------

